# Continuing education, not really code related..



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

..but it looks to fit in this section as well as any other. 

Is all of the continuing ed pretty much the same, or are there some providers that offer more and better information than others? I'm in Florida.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It's pretty dry stuff. I do it online here in FL. That way I can log off after some really riveting and informative reading, and save some exciting reading for another day. 

Others like to cram all (14) hours into one day. That's not for me.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

New York version:
What I gathered:
1) There are many ways for the city to come down on you if you do something wrong.
One good piece of advice, though, was to protect your license seal, and don't let anyone use it. Sign and seal all of your own forms yourself.
The city can't do much with the unlicensed guys, because they are unlicensed.:blink:
2) Unless it is a glaring violation of the plumbing code, you have no authority anymore to deviate from the written plans, unless the architect amends them. You must install according to the architect's plan to the tee.
3) Push fittings are allowed here now.
Provided they are not removable.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> New York version:
> What I gathered:
> 1) There are many ways for the city to come down on you if you do something wrong.
> One good piece of advice, though, was to protect your license seal, and don't let anyone use it. Sign and seal all of your own forms yourself.
> ...


 






What on earth is the world coming to? The NYC Dept. of Bldgs. allowing push-fittings?......

Maybe they'll let you use the push-fittings on the beauty contest......:laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

You mean the practical test?
Imagine!
Instead of 5 hours, in which I used 4 hours and 45 minutes of.(5 minutes was wasted consoling a classmate who got frustrated and started beating his project with a hammer during the test)
Bring the "professional sharkbites from the plumbing supply, not the sharkbite brand ones from HD".....
15 minutes later - I'm done!
Look, I even made the depth marks with a sharpie. I'm a real pro.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> *You mean the practical* *test?*
> Imagine!
> Instead of 5 hours, in which I used 4 hours and 45 minutes of.(5 minutes was wasted consoling a classmate who got frustrated and started beating his project with a hammer during the test)
> Bring the "professional sharkbites from the plumbing supply, not the sharkbite brand ones from HD".....
> ...


 





Yes. The one where you guys have to solder copper and fit black iron, I have heard it referred to as 'the beauty contest.'......:laughing:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> It's pretty dry stuff. I do it online here in FL. That way I can log off after some really riveting and informative reading, and save some exciting reading for another day.
> 
> Others like to cram all (14) hours into one day. That's not for me.


That's what I was afraid off. I was hoping that there were other, better (even if more expensive) options. I want to learn useful stuff, not be bored to tears dotting I's learning something I won't use and will forget the next day.


----------



## MCarreira (Apr 9, 2013)

CT Version:

Solar windows
Pool/spa equipment
No code change reviews


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

phishfood said:


> That's what I was afraid off. I was hoping that there were other, better (even if more expensive) options. I want to learn useful stuff, not be bored to tears dotting I's learning something I won't use and will forget the next day.


 






Actually some of it is intersting. There is some workers' comp law in there, wind mitigation info and info on submitting bids. One point that I do remember from last time was that for every ten bids sent out, the odds are that you'll get one job. That statistic stands out.


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

ILLINOIS version:
1 hour lead removal talk
1 hour BS
1 hour sales pitch for some product
1 hour safety talk/check in and out/lunch


OHIO version:
multiply illinois version times 10 hours!

KENTUCKY version:
8 hours of PHCC propaganda talk

INDIANA version:...
not required (yet)
PHCC is pushing for it

ALABAMA version:
not required

IMO...all a complete waste of time.

bw


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Minnesota has just implemented the back-to-school 16 hours for renewal, I have class tomorrow. I hope it's not boring


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I am wading through an online course at present. I think I shall positively faint from boredom. The surface of the moon is slightly moist in comparison.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

suzie said:


> Minnesota has just implemented the back-to-school 16 hours for renewal, I have class tomorrow. I hope it's not boring


Hope they screw up like they did in Illinois, the class was mistakenly let out early and was too late to recall all the plumbers back in but got the cert for "full" attendance... boring regardless..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> You mean the practical test?
> Imagine!
> Instead of 5 hours, in which I used 4 hours and 45 minutes of.(5 minutes was wasted consoling a classmate who got frustrated and started beating his project with a hammer during the test)
> Bring the "professional sharkbites from the plumbing supply, not the sharkbite brand ones from HD".....
> ...


LoL now you city boys are going to have to get "shark bite certified" hahha.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Jersey continuing Ed. 8 hours every two years must complete approved course and show proof before license is renewed as well as your check for $900 to renew. ohh yeah a copy of your bond, that I get along with my annual $100 membership to the state league of Master Plumbers. even better still continuing Ed. course is around $300. What they teach in the class? only thing I listened to were code changes one hour on that, slept through the other six hours, not including lunch break, and spent one hour bs'ing on the zone. License good for 2 more years and $1200 not including state league costs. That would be $1400 total for the right to work in my profession. How many other careers require you to go through and pay for what we do? Gee thanks NJ for letting me off so cheap. :rolling eyes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dam. 6 hrs every year. 95 bucks phcc is who I take it from. Thers two books thers and one diff one. But they are very similar. And just for Texas !!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I just did my state required {14} hours of continuing ed on-line. It was a pretty decent course. Lots of videos, illustrations and different narrators. I'm in Florida. If any are interested, send me a PM and I'll give you the website.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Washington State is good. There's one program that forces you to get the latest code book and actually read the sections. 

I almost always do the trenching course....almost superstitious about it.


----------

